# Smith & Wesson Model 29



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

After a 30 year absence, a Smith & Wesson .44 Magnum once again occupies a spot in my gun safe. This one is a Model 29-2, 6.5 inch, P&R, manufactured in 1971, in 95% condition, with the original box and papers, including the warranty registration card.

The nickel finish is perfect, no flaking or peeling, with a very faint turn line on the cylinder. The action is smooth and the lock-up is tight.

I'll post a range report later. Right now the snow hereabouts is belly deep to a tall moose.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a beauty you got there Captain C. I wish I would of bought mime in 1971. I got it last year and it was $800 with display box and two sets of stocks. It's a M-29 Dirty Harry replica with the 61/2" barrel. It's as big of a hand gun as I'll ever need.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

Those are both nice guns. I have two 44"s the 4" pre-29 that you helped me Baldy, and a 6" 29-3. My grips are the same as Capt. Crunch's and I can't use a speed loader with them. If I would'nt of seen the pictures together I would'nt of known there were two types. ( rubber Pakmyrs are too small)


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The 29 is a classic N frame, the fit and polish on the older ones is outstanding. Here's my 29-2.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I bought mine to go hog hunting with this past fall but then my buddy with the Rhino decides to leave his bride of 35yrs. That ended that. Such is life. I still have a lot of fun with it at the range. I guess the .44mag has been used to take every type of game there is in America.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

The only thing I've hunted with mine are deer, and it does that very well.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful weapons... I love them too but have a thing for 5" barrels. Heres a pic thats posted in the Gen. Rev. area so you may have already seen it.



The 29 Classic is a 29-5 and the 38 is a 10-5


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man I sure would like to have that old M10-5 pencil barrel .38. I just love the style of them. Good luck with it.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Baldy, its no snubby, but suprisingly light, handles nicely in spite of the grip, and is a pleasure to shoot with mild 38 loads. I like 146gr. wadcutters, never shoot +p out of it. Its what I'll always use on possums and such.


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very pretty, the nickel finish is probably my favorite S&W style.


----------

